# CPC and LCT



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about this?

**Certified Parts Corporation Signs Agreement for Manufacture of Air-Cooled Engines Plans to Introduce Snow King and Complete Engine Lineup Janesville, WI (September 1, 2010) – Certified Parts Corporation (CPC) of Janesville, WI has announced it has entered into an agreement with LCT, (Liquid Combustion Technology) of Travelers Rest, SC to jointly manufacture air-cooled engines for the outdoor power equipment
market.

LCT’s current horizontal 4-stroke gasoline engine product offering will be extended with this agreement and will also allow CPC and LCT to provide single cylinder and V-twin vertical engines to outdoor power equipment manufacturers. According to Larry Zeman, VP of Winter Engine Products for LCT, “This establishes LCT as an engine manufacturer of choice as it continues to engineer a new generation of power."
**

Now we or most all of us all know that CPC is the one that bought the Tecumseh small engine portion.

Just so you know LCT is a Chinese Co in business for 20 plus yrs.

I just thought this was interesting so thought I would share since there is alot of people yet that didnt know about Tecumseh.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I heard this also. I do believe that LCT is a U.S. company that imports engines from manufacturing facilities located in China. They used to distribute through Stens, as I was a dealer. My understanding is that they are no longer distributing through Stens. I think they are going to use CPC Tecumseh distribution for their engines now.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah I guess LCT is based in Travelers Rest, SC. I have only seen a few of there engines around so I did a little diggin and this is what I came up with.

Yeah I couldnt find why, but I guess Stens had dis-continued thier affilation with LCT as of the end of the year. But I guess your answer explains that.

I just thought it was interesting enough to share.


----------

